# My autumn and winter Merino wool



## biarine (Aug 30, 2017)

Consist of Aran (65% and 45 acrylic)



.


----------



## WyvernWench (Aug 30, 2017)

Stunning ... in fact, I would put that shawl in the 'breath taking' category of great works.


----------



## jewels621 (Aug 30, 2017)

I am so envious of your talent. That's beautiful!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2017)

It is Fantastic, in a gorgeous elegant color!!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 30, 2017)

That is so beautiful. I hope you made it for yourself and can get the enjoyment of wearing it.


----------



## SoapTrey (Aug 30, 2017)

What more could be said... that is stunning and you have an amazing talent. I'm so curious how long did it take you to make?


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> What more could be said... that is stunning and you have an amazing talent. I'm so curious how long did it take you to make?




Thank you , about 4 days.


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

dibbles said:


> That is so beautiful. I hope you made it for yourself and can get the enjoyment of wearing it.




Thank you, yes that's for myself .


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

jewels621 said:


> I am so envious of your talent. That's beautiful!




Thank you. Isn't that complicated, it's simple design.


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

WyvernWench said:


> Stunning ... in fact, I would put that shawl in the 'breath taking' category of great works.




Thank you very much. Nice and warm.


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> It is Fantastic, in a gorgeous elegant color!!




Thanks.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow biarine, as beautiful as that looks, I bet it's even more stunning on!!! And I can just imagine the way if feels wrapped around your shoulders. Nice work. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## biarine (Aug 31, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Wow biarine, as beautiful as that looks, I bet it's even more stunning on!!! And I can just imagine the way if feels wrapped around your shoulders. Nice work. :clap::clap::clap:




Yes it's soft Navigator very cozy and warm good for British weather. Thank you .


----------

